# Miami Backcountry Report 8-5-12



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Great smiles on a happy angler!


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

This is on my Bucket List (Miami backcountry slam), I have wanted to do this since I was a little kid growing up Sarasota... One Day I will have to call you about a trip... Nice Fish! 

Do you know if Peacocks can be caught in the canals off Alligator Alley? I have always wanted to stop there on my way down to the everglades.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I've caught a bunch of them there, 1-2 pound fish. That was before the freeze though. The Mayan cichlids, Oscars, and Peacocks all took a massive hit. I can't wait till they make a come back. Catching 300-400 a day fish on a 3wt a day is a hoot. That and I don't feel bad packing the cooler with fish with invasives. The good news is that the Large mouth bass have gotten bigger since the freeze.

Swamp


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

> I've caught a bunch of them there, 1-2 pound fish.  That was before the freeze though.  The Mayan cichlids, Oscars, and Peacocks all took a massive hit.  I can't wait till they make a come back.  Catching 300-400 a day fish on a 3wt a day is a hoot.  That and I don't feel bad packing the cooler with fish with invasives.  The good news is that the Large mouth bass have gotten bigger since the freeze.
> 
> Swamp


Do you know where I can get a map of the canals and what size boat do you recommend I put in the canals (small skiff or full blown bass boat)?


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

We used to get them off alligator alley. But like stated before..the freeze did'em in. As far as what boat to use..I've seen fully riggedbass boats to kayaks fishing there. There's a few public ramps along the alley you can drop your boat in. But if you want the Peacocks your gonna have to travel a lil further south. Hope this helps.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Pull up the county webpage it should have a listing of all county ramps somewhere on it.  Buy a Florida Gazetteer they are about $20.  The gazetteer is pretty good about listing every little hole in the wall ramp all over the state, good to have one way or another.  My favorite ramp(s) on the Alley are at the welcome center.  They have 4 pairs of ramps and allow you to fish either the Alley or fish the Miami Canal.  An added bonus is they have really good bathrooms in the center and also have security patrols 24/7. As far as boats are concerned the ramps are good and the canals are deep so you can put in what you want.  I feel very comfortable around gators but I have to tell you I'm not sure I'd put a yak in there.  I see people do it all the time though.  The gators are not small and have next to zero fear of people.  They are used to being fed fish so they can be very aggressive.  We have our brethren to blame for that.  I've spent an entire trip beating on particularly persistent gator with my push pole just to get it to back off some and not charge fish on the line, it still followed me around for eight hours or so.  I'll duck hunt up to my waist in water surrounded by gators, but I won't yak there.

BTW, as far as I'm concerned that is a dry season fishery.  Wait till the water drops enough that the fish are forced to actually be in the canals.  Right now they should be all over the prairie and tough to get to.  Right at dawn and dusk is magic hour and the top water bass bite can take your breath away.  Bring bug spray.  The down side is the traffic noise and that the whole thing feels man made (which it is).

Swamp


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

now thats fishing...


----------

